# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Puffballs

## Milfoil

I know here on the site it states that puffballs have no medicinal value but they certainly used to.  Here in the UK, the old, leathery ones (full of dark brown, dry spores) were strung up by the forge where they would keep dry.  If someone cut themselves, a puff of the spores soon staunched the bleeding, aided clotting and seemed to keep infection at bay.

The ones we used here were about the size of your fist, smooth but leathery to look at when fully mature.  Not particularly tasty when white but not bad, better battered or cooked in a stew rather than on their own.

----------


## crashdive123

Good info Milfoil.  How about stopping by the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## smittysurvival

make a tasty treat when you fry em

----------


## ClayPick

One of my favorite puffballs is Wolf Farts. Nothing throws spores like them!
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

I guess I didn't know about any medicinal uses for puff balls, but they sure are good fried in butter.
Haven't found a bad one yet, but don't wait till they turn.
Gotta be fresh, (looks like white bread on the inside)

DW always wants me to keep out a piece of what ever I'm gathering, and eating to show the rescue squad guys, so they know what to treat.

----------


## smittysurvival

they make a tasty trail meal if you fry them the morning your going on a hike and they will feel you up

----------


## hunter63

> they make a tasty trail meal if you fry them the morning your going on a hike and they will feel you up


Yo, Dude, wrong kind of 'srooms.

----------


## Rick

Maybe not.....just sayin'.....

----------


## smittysurvival

i meant fill you up!!! and im not sure about you rick.

----------


## Rick

Hey! Hunter started it! Sheeesh.

----------


## smittysurvival

i  meant gettin "up" on puffballs

----------


## Rick

So did I. He started it. 


Moooooom!!!  Hunter's trying to get me in trouble again!!!!!

----------


## hunter63

MOM, Not either, SS started it by not saying what he meant..........

----------


## Rick

Hey, that's right, he did. 

You did it!

----------


## rwc1969

I've been hunting shrooms for a while now and have yet to find one that will feel me up. I must be looking in all the wrong places.

----------


## hunter63

> I've been hunting shrooms for a while now and have yet to find one that will feel me up. I must be looking in all the wrong places.


Ya dar hey, I'd pay money for one of dem dar 'srooms, dat feel ya up, hey?

----------


## rwc1969

Hehehehe!!!!

----------


## smittysurvival

i did not start it!!!. . . the keyboard did it! mmmooom hunter and rick are trying to get me in trouble

----------


## canid

hahahaha. this is great.

'what? what's this i'm munching on? oh, nothing.' *giggle, giggle*

----------


## gryffynklm

> i did not start it!!!. . . the keyboard did it! mmmooom hunter and rick are trying to get me in trouble


Seems your trouble may be self inflicted.

----------


## smittysurvival

so gryffyn is the new mom of this forum?  . . . CANID IS EATING THE MUSHROOMS!!!

----------


## gryffynklm

In that case... Go to your room now or you will never get your bow back.

----------


## smittysurvival

ha. ok then i have three new staves in my room. . . (which is good because i broke my bow)

----------


## gryffynklm

That too bad. Sweep up the shavings or no supper.

----------


## canid

> so gryffyn is the new mom of this forum?  . . . CANID IS EATING THE MUSHROOMS!!!


don't change the subject by tattling...

----------


## smittysurvival

oh i do love supper. . . how bout i show you Canids stash and then ill clean up the shaving and i get both our supper. (canid, dont tell him about hole in the wall bc i will bring you down with me)

----------


## Trabitha

> I know here on the site it states that puffballs have no medicinal value but they certainly used to.  Here in the UK, the old, leathery ones (full of dark brown, dry spores) were strung up by the forge where they would keep dry.  If someone cut themselves, a puff of the spores soon staunched the bleeding, aided clotting and seemed to keep infection at bay.
> 
> The ones we used here were about the size of your fist, smooth but leathery to look at when fully mature.  Not particularly tasty when white but not bad, better battered or cooked in a stew rather than on their own.


I've seen it used to stop bleeding too, packed into a poultice...
We have a lot of puffballs out here.  :Wink:   ( for those who also have periwinkle, it works to stop bleeding too.)

----------


## neondog

> I know here on the site it states that puffballs have no medicinal value but they certainly used to.  Here in the UK, the old, leathery ones (full of dark brown, dry spores) were strung up by the forge where they would keep dry.  If someone cut themselves, a puff of the spores soon staunched the bleeding, aided clotting and seemed to keep infection at bay..


I recently learned that there is a lot of Kaolin (white) clay in the "mountain" range just north of me. According to the Wiki article about the stuff, In April 2008, the US Naval Medical Research Center announced the successful use of a Kaolinite-derived aluminosilicate nanoparticle infusion in traditional gauze, known commercially as QuikClot Combat Gauze. I'm guessing that a fine powder scraped from or separated with water, dried and powdered and added to a dressing would be beneficial. or buy QuikClot...

----------


## Rick

QuikClot has been around a lot longer than that. And I wouldn't add the raw powder to a wound either. There are a lot of other items contain in the rock like bacteria and viruses.

----------

